# Fujifilm X-E1 images leaked



## lonelywhitelights (Aug 24, 2012)

http://www.petapixel.com/2012/08/24/leaked-photos-of-fujis-more-affordable-x-e1-mirrorless-camera/












Very pretty looking camera! can't wait to see what the price is


----------

